# New LGB RhB Alpine Classic Passenger Cars



## sheldonmcdonnell (Jan 2, 2008)

Below is a review of the new RhB Alpine Classic Passenger cars of the Pre Marklin versus the Post Marklin version. There are some interesting differences. I put this together as there seemed to not be munch information on this new release that just arrived in the US this week. Below is taken from a PDF so that is why the formatting is different. The full PDF can be found at: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...arison.pdf


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

LGB have always weathered the roofs at the edge. I have come to the conclusion that it gives the cars more tonal depth considering a lot of the time we are looking down on an otherwise plain roof. I like the old way the did it better. LGB knew what they were doing. Many designers these days just do it the opposite way than convention because they think that is being innovative.









Andrew


----------



## sheldonmcdonnell (Jan 2, 2008)

It really is too bad how they turned out because the old coaches were truely a great model. You think they would have been a lillte more careful after the E10 issues caused an uproar. It is too bad because they did a great job on the Gourmino car that goes with the set a couple years back.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

That tan color on the ones just doesn't look right. The weathering doesn't look right either. So sad. Does it at least run/track like the pre-marklin units? 
LAO


----------



## sheldonmcdonnell (Jan 2, 2008)

The mechanics are still the same with all the pre Marklin molds. The lighting is still run off the ball berring wheelsets so it does not seem to track any differently which is good. Unfrtunately the tan and roof really throws it off. I have the cars separated by my Gurmino car but unfortunately it still stands out. Below is a picture of the entire train (sorry it is kind of hard to see) The high relsolution image is here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...0photo.JPG


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have always been tempted by these luxury cars but I'm more of a steam rather than a crocodile guy and have never been sure if perhaps the green or red version were ever pulled by a RhB G3/4 or G4/5. 
Can anyone verify the eras and usage etc? 

Andrew


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, Sheldon. I've been looking forward to these cars and the matching locomotive. Thankfully I don't have to worry about matching any other pieces. 

Nice collection you have there, too.


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

The blue and cream cars were Wagons-Lits and operates originally on the Bernese Oberland Bahn. The Rhaetish Bahn had red Mitropas. They may have been built to the same drawings except for the Mitropa diners. Can anyone expound?


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on some quick Google searches, it looks like some of these changes (the roof and handrails at least, can't tell for sure about the cream color) are more in line with the prototype, which seems to be a bit of a trend for LGB under Marklin. Anyone know for sure?

Awesome write-up though. Great to have a close look at these sorts of differences.


----------



## sheldonmcdonnell (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree that the new production is probably a little more prototypical even though all I have researched still shows the tan color being off. Two weeks after I received the cars I came across the same cars in the pre-Marklin production that I had been looking for on e-bay for many years. The cars in the pre-Marklin production only came in the full set with Krocodil; but since I already had two of these locomotives I was not looking for the set. The set also normally sells upwards of $1,500.00 which is past what I normally spend in a year. Anyway, I was able to get the rest of the set so they now all match. Oddly enough I was able to obtain the old cars for $200 less than the new production in perfect shape. That now leaves me wit two sets of the same cars so I will probably sell the Marklin version since my personal preference is really the old production and I haven't even run the new production yet. The side railings and the off color of the tan really don't bother me but there is just something about the flat sheen of the roof that just seems a little off with all the other RhB cars I run. I still think the Marklin production is a good product; it just does not mix well with old production.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

I've finally had the time to unpack and run my Krok and cars they look and run great. The Krok had some internal shipping damage and was replaced by Walther's with a tested and undamaged one, which I was very pleased with. The change is shading on the roof appears to be to duplicated the deposits of arc residue left on the roofs from the catenary and it is also applied to the roof of the Krok. I had hoped that MLGB would have applied the same constant voltage board to these cars as they did to the Gourmino but otherwise, I'm happy I made to jump into RhB rolling stock.


----------

